# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Концерт Лары Фабиан в Одессе

## Таша_

Господа! у кого то есть информация о концерте Лары Фабиан в Одессе? где купить билеты? и какова их стоимость?

----------


## Кисель

http://www.anons.od.ua/?section=events&cmd=view&id=12185&PHPSESSID=d8s1gjkg3iaf6jcalsqt0e5rk3

----------


## Forgiven

Театральные кассы продают билеты на Лару на 21.02.2010. Мы купили билеты за 550 в центре партера (19 ряд). В кассах говорили, что билеты от 450 до 2000 гривен. Билеты покупали в середине января (числа 15-го). Сейчас не в курсе. Реклама на радио говорит, что телефон для справок то ли 30-99-55 то ли 30-55-99.

----------


## Eva-nika

Сегодня в театральной кассе взяла 2 билетика рядышком 2 ряд балкона - 450 грн., не знаю как видно, но хоть насладимся звучанием ее голоса

----------


## rosst

хех я неделю назад забрал в кассе музкомедии последние два билета по 850.. дешевле сказали что уже нема )) Видать надо по всем кассам ходить, чтобы найти более-менее вменяемые места.

----------


## Blanka

Я сегодня звонила в кассу Музкомедии, сказали, что билеты остались от 950 до 1900 грн.

----------


## ONA23

сегодня 13.02 есть в наличии от1300 до 1900 грн.

----------


## ONA23

зашла в youtube... и прозрела... как я лохонулась что сразу билеты не купила

----------


## rosst

> зашла в youtube... и прозрела... как я лохонулась что сразу билеты не купила


 в смысле?

----------


## ONA23

> в смысле?


 в смысле, я не знала ее творчества, а в youtube послушала ее песни, ее голос, и поняла что стоящий концерт будет, но к сожалению уже без меня
а таак хочется...

----------


## rosst

А... Да, Лара - замечательная умница.. Более того очень приятное впечатление она производит как человек =) Думаю, что это далеко не последний ее приезд к нам, ведь в 2008 она приехала вообще впервые в Украину, а через два года уже и в Одессу вот приехала. Так что все еще впереди. Но верхняя планка цены билетов действительно довольно высока, не уверен что зал будет полон в первых рядах. Скорее всего, будет как в Киеве пару лет назад, но, надеюсь, обойдется без часовой задержки =)

зы. представляю в каком шоке будет и Лара и Тиесто, когда прилетят к нам в аеропорт =)

----------


## ONA23

зы. представляю в каком шоке будет и Лара и Тиесто, когда прилетят к нам в аеропорт =)[/QUOTE]

ТИЕСТО??? когда???

----------


## rosst

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=333677
надеюсь, что тут уж с билетами можно и успеть ))

----------


## ONA23

спасибо гляну

----------


## Volya_Zhb

> Сегодня в театральной кассе взяла 2 билетика рядышком 2 ряд балкона - 450 грн., не знаю как видно, но хоть насладимся звучанием ее голоса


 5 баллов вашей продуманности.
я созрела слишком поздно, а сейчас кусаю локти. 1300 за билетик - для меня цЭ занадто 
в общем, отпишитесь, счастливчики.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> представляю в каком шоке будет и Лара и Тиесто, когда прилетят к нам в аеропорт =)


 я думаю они бывали в аэропортах и похуже были)) 
тем более, что у нас аэропорт 2й после киевского в Украине..

----------


## ONA23

> я думаю они бывали в аэропортах и похуже были)) 
> тем более, что у нас аэропорт 2й после киевского в Украине..


  о, да нам есть чем гордиться!!! бывают и хуже, но реже

----------


## den4ik_love_music

> о, да нам есть чем гордиться!!! бывают и хуже, но реже


 странны посты какие-то.. чем же так плох наш аэропорт???
вон бейонс прилетала в донецкую развалину/аэропорт и не жаловалась… а тут прямо я не знаю…

----------


## rosst

> странны посты какие-то.. чем же так плох наш аэропорт???
> вон бейонс прилетала в донецкую развалину/аэропорт и не жаловалась… а тут прямо я не знаю…


 Ну как сказать )))) Я не скажу за всю Оде.. то есть за все аэропорты Европы, но хм даже в небольших городах там довольно вменяемые аэропорты. Спящих собак в зале ожидания, коз гуляющих практически по взлетке там точно нема. Тайс вроде по Африке колесил, там наверное тоже есть на что посмотреть )) Но для миллионного города у нас очень убогий аэропорт, явно показывает уровень развития транспортной инфраструктуры в городе.. Та и в стране в целом. А что в Донецке - не знаю, та как бы и проверять желания нету ))
Пардон за оффтоп.

----------


## ONA23

да, проехали, главное что к нам все-таки едут такие звезды, как фабиан, их ждут и у них есть свой слушатель. это радует

----------


## tapa

Блиииииииинаааааааааааа, почему раньше афиши не увидела, хочу не могу, но уже очень дорого

----------


## Blanka

> Блиииииииинаааааааааааа, почему раньше афиши не увидела, хочу не могу, но уже очень дорого


 Аналогично.  Хожу страдаю уже который день подряд. Жаль что пропустила билеты по 400 грн.

----------


## ONA23

Вчера проезжяла мимо, думаю загляну-ка в кассы музкомедии, узнаю может каким-то чудом появились билеты до 1000 грн. ...и... на мое счастье осталось два билета за 850 грн.  СЧАСТЛИВА !!! так что расскажу как все прошло!!!

----------


## Valer_chik

я не в курсе нынешних цен, но учитывая то, что Фабиан проводит концерты "в живую", что я очень уважаю, то оно может того стоить, дело в другом: в финансовой возможности наших людей...

----------


## Volya_Zhb

не могу больше слушать радио с рекламой ее концерта.
скоро совсем зеленая задавит.

----------


## alex_ded

Продаю 2 билета в связи с обстоятельствами. Цена по номиналу 550 грн. Билеты в разных рядах (Что успел, то и взял). Александр 7989889.

----------


## ONA23

> Продаю 2 билета в связи с обстоятельствами. Цена по номиналу 550 грн. Билеты в разных рядах (Что успел, то и взял). Александр 7989889.


 и где ты был вчеера??? ладно, не велика ппотеря, главное что кому-то из желающих (зеленых) шанс представился

----------


## Катюлик

эх........... останется этот концерт розовой мечтой..... =(

----------


## Надежда87

Девченки! Не растраивайтесь!... Попадем еще!! Я тоже очень пойти хотела... Насобирала 600 грн, а билеты уже по 850 были....эх... чуток не хватило... На следующий год в Киев поедим к ней на концерт)) А билеты за 2 месяца до концерта  куплю!!!))

----------


## Карнел

могу продать билет по цене 800 грн, телефон 0959055620

----------


## Димонище

В связи с обстоятельствами продам свои 3 билета: 14 ряд 950 грн,2 билета  9 ряд по 1300 грн .Цена указа на билетах, за что брали за то отдаем.

----------


## rosst

Ну что же.. Это было просто волшебно, жаль что даже волшебство иногда заканчивается.

Браво, Лара.

----------


## Таша_

> Ну что же.. Это было просто волшебно, жаль что даже волшебство иногда заканчивается.
> 
> Браво, Лара.


 Да, абсолютно согласна! на все сто! Здорово, что в наш город приезжают такие артисты!

----------


## Медя

Да голос и манера исполнения супер! Только вот хотелось еще услышать потрясающую песню "Je suis malade" и из фильма Клон, тема Маизы. Народ так ждал что она споет еще, но звезда видомо выложилась. Как она пела без микрофона!! Надеемся что приезжать в Украину и одессу войдет у Лары в привычку.

----------


## Blanka

Эх... как жалко, что не попала на концерт((((

----------


## ONA23

> Да голос и манера исполнения супер! Только вот хотелось еще услышать потрясающую песню "Je suis malade" и из фильма Клон, тема Маизы. Народ так ждал что она споет еще, но звезда видомо выложилась. Как она пела без микрофона!! Надеемся что приезжать в Украину и одессу войдет у Лары в привычку.


 Это было "БОЖЕСТВЕННО"!!! Все СУПЕР, тоже ждали эту песню и были слегка расстроены что Лара не вышла во второй раз!!!Думаю, зал просто не был достаточно настоичив, уверенна если бы еще чуть по апплодировали она бы расстаяла. 
Единственное на что еще хотелось обратить внимание, если кто то из завсегдатаев концертов будет читать это письмо, уважаемые, не забывайте о КУЛЬТУРЕ, если вам надо выйти, выходите между песнями и возвращайтесь также в перерыве... когда артист работает это как оскорбление -выйти, причина не важна, важно уважение!!! Во всем мире опоздавших на концер запускают только в перерывах между песнями... 
да, и еще аккуратней со  вспышками, когда сцена освещенна - все в норме но когда везде полумрак - они просто ослепляют.
Благодарю за понимание

----------


## Der Naxela

Концерт был великолепен. Лара подкупает своей открытостью и добротой, которая буквально ослепляет. Прекрасный голос, отличный антураж, уважение к зрителям - все это очень понравилось.
Из минусов: культура зрителей. Как обычно забываем выключать мобильники, отключать звуки фотоаппаратов, позволяем себе посреди исполнения композиции выходить из зала. Но в любом случае, это нисколько не омрачило само выступление.

----------


## rosst

Ребята, скажу так - не все так плохо, просто из-за цены на билеты большая часть интеллигенции просто не в состоянии себе позволить такие концерты. А хорошие манеры это то, что просто купить не удастся. Но при всех нюансах - зал был фактически полный, чего не было в Киеве год назад и, как мне показалась, атмосфера была куда более приятной. 

зы. Вы мне лучше вот что скажите, Лара пела одну из до боли знакомых песен, тех что не входят в ее репертуар. Сейчас пытаюсь понять, что это же была за песня.. Вроде La Fiamma Sacra или не?

----------


## nataitata

Концерт и правда был потрясающим, когда услышала анонс по радио не могла поверить что ОНА будет у нас с концертом. Голос, уважение к зрителю, искренность, слов нет, одни только положительные эмоции. :smileflag:  А вспышки и правда были просто тихий ужас, глаза болели от них сидя в зале, а уж что говорить об исполнителе не сцене. Почаще бы исполнители такого уровня и с такими вокальными данными приезжали к нам в Одессу

----------


## Nyu_ta

> ДТолько вот хотелось еще услышать потрясающую песню "Je suis malade"


 Эх, и  я ждала эту песню....ну все равно было замечательно. 

Бесподобный голос. Даже муж оценил, хотя он больше по "тяжелому"  :smileflag:

----------


## _Гостья

Пожааааалуйста , выложите видео, кто снимал!!! Оочень прошуу!!) Сидела далековато.. Хочется освежить воспоминания!!!  :smileflag: 
Не оставьте просьбу незамеченной  :smileflag:  Плз

----------


## ONA23

> Пожааааалуйста , выложите видео, кто снимал!!! Оочень прошуу!!) Сидела далековато.. Хочется освежить воспоминания!!! 
> Не оставьте просьбу незамеченной  Плз


 у меня с телефона а он к сожалению не увеличивает а наоборот уменьшает... но звук потрясающий... записала на диктофон всего лишь одну песню, когда прослушала чуть не плакала мой тел. выдал таакое качество записи что можно было писать концерт

----------


## _Гостья

ONA23
Ой, а можешь выложить куда-то, пржалуйста?) И видео, и звук ))

----------


## ONA23

> ONA23
> Ой, а можешь выложить куда-то, пржалуйста?) И видео, и звук ))


 na dnyah obyazatel'no poprobuu ceichs ne v odesse

----------


## medvedka22

щасливчики!!!я вам завидую по-доброму,я к сожалению не поехала дорога из Крыма к вам разбитая напрочь!!!а на поезде неохота было......

----------


## Wendy

Несколько видео с концерта, снималось на камеру с балкона:
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=15E6A9F48A032C18

----------


## Таша_

> Несколько видео с концерта, снималось на камеру с балкона:
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=15E6A9F48A032C18


 Спасибо Вам, огромное!!!  
Чистый и живой голос Лары с диапазоном 4,1 октавы, звучание настоящих музыкальных инструментов - рояля, гитары, без какой бы то ни было фонограммы; утонченная красота певицы... оставляют просто неизгладимое впечатление!

----------


## N_A_T_K_A

если кому то интересно - на tfiles.ru есть в хорошем качестве большая подборка Lara Fabian.

----------


## East

Завидую белой завистью! 
Посмотрел видео с концерта и мурашки по коже...

----------


## Кисель

Да, я тоже оттуда все скачала :smileflag:  - с tfiles.ru

----------


## Кисель

> Завидую белой завистью! 
> Посмотрел видео с концерта и мурашки по коже...


 Тоже молча завидую - не была, но я её променяла на концерт Депешей в Киеве.

----------


## rosst

ребята, вопрос на засыпку - а кто то из вас пойдет на концерт Бруно Пельтье? А то как то совсем грустно в теме его концерта, хотя исполнитель заслуживает внимания ну не меньше чем сама любимая Лара =).

----------


## Таша_

Честно говоря, я только узнала об этом концерте, потому, увы...

----------


## rosst

> Честно говоря, я только узнала об этом концерте, потому, увы...


 Эм так он через месяц только, так что еще ничего не потеряно ) Более того билеты есть разной ценовой категории, я сегодня заглядывал - было интересно появились ли уже билеты на Сегара или нет. Думаю просто, что любители Фабиан тоже оценят вокал канадца и его многие лирические песни. А так как рекламы как то совсем нет я и решил сюда заглянуть,  может кто то не в курсе.

----------


## Таша_

И таки да, Вы правы  :smileflag:  спасибо за информацию

----------


## kristina24

5/12.2011 Одесса Лара Фабиан

----------


## Таша_

> 5/12.2011 Одесса Лара Фабиан


 Спасибо!!! Обязательно пойду!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rnt

ВАУ!Спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## Ювеналия

не подскажите сколько будут стоить билеты и когда уже можно бронировать или покупать? и где состоится концерт?

----------


## Rnt

Состоится в Театре Музкомедии, но сейчас есть информация что тур Лары перенесён. Ждём :smileflag:

----------


## Ювеналия

Спасибо, неужели одно из моих многочисленных мечтаний сбудется)))

----------


## kristina24

Да, действительно, тур Лары перенесён!
Вроде нужно ждать ее весной...
Причины не известны!!!

----------


## kristina24

Билеты думаю до 2000 грн. это 1 ряд (в 2010 году так стоил)

----------


## Sorenity

пропустила концерт когда Lara была в одессе, в этот раз не пропощу ни за что...))) так что ждем точной даты

а вобще, не пошла потому что никто из моих не хотел, было бы здорово договориться здесь с кем то, а то оlной как то не так....а почитателей творчества Лары из своего круга увы кроме меня нет((((

----------


## rosst

> пропустила концерт когда Lara была в одессе, в этот раз не пропощу ни за что...))) так что ждем точной даты
> 
> а вобще, не пошла потому что никто из моих не хотел, было бы здорово договориться здесь с кем то, а то оlной как то не так....а почитателей творчества Лары из своего круга увы кроме меня нет((((


  думаю всегда можно найти с кем пойти, тут же на форуме кто то может сам ходил. Или можно собраться компанией с форумчанами вместе пойти. Было бы желание =)

----------


## Rnt

Я уже подсказала девушке где общаются немногочисленные ( к сожалению) поклонники Лары в Одессе. 
И мы все будем на концерте. Осталось только узнать когда он состоится. :smileflag:

----------


## Таша_

И где же общаются поклонники Лары в Одессе, позвольте спросить?  :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

Позволяю кроме как тута  :smileflag: , ещё ТУТА

----------


## kristina24

ахах)) и я тама)

----------


## STARBOOKS.UA

буду следить за новостями. у меня подруга просто фанатеет от Лары Фабиан. на прошлый концерт сама так и не решилась пойти, а потом так жалела... в этот раз сказала что ни за что не пропустит.

----------


## agan4ik

ух... только узнал, что нас скоро опять посетят... жду не дождусь информации, а то прошлый раз не хватило билетиков...

----------


## tapa

Эх, только сегодня увидела рекламу, что она в Украине, жаль в Одессу не заедет

----------


## Эллика

Как жаль...

----------

